# Myth busting guidelines to adoption



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Thought this made interesting reading for those who haven't seen it:

AdoptionUK: England's Adoption Leadership Board publish addendum to 'myth-busting' guidelines. Get new doc & original here:

http://bit.ly/1qC5BHO

Xx

/links


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw that Lorella, and took it as firm evidence that the 'tanker is turning' in terms of assessment and court delays.  I always felt that it was likely that the impact of recent case law would turn around again, and found this really encouraging.  

It's interesting to note that the two cases that caused the change were cases in which the BF's appeal were turned down anyway, and that there is reference to recent cases which have rejected the overly stingent interpretation of the new rulings.

This guidance reads well, I thought, and makes clear sense.  

I'm optimistic about it's impact!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

The first thing I've read recently that made me feel optimistic too AOC
  

Hope you are having a good Xmas 

Xx


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

This does sound positive both for the children out there and for those of us waiting to find our little one/s.


----------

